
Prediction Markets: Donald Trump’s Nomination Chances Better Than 50 Percent - puppetmaster3
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/02/upshot/now-a-solid-bet-trumps-nomination-chances-are-better-than-50-percent.html?_r=0
======
puppetmaster3
Other predictions: [http://predictwise.com](http://predictwise.com)

